# es posible instalar gentoo desde ubuntu

## a06000281

abia instalado el livecd 2008 modo grafico  pero tuve unos errores y por no contar con el internet en red no avia podido realizar la instalacion manual..

     Yo me conectousando un cel. 3g via bluetooth desde windows y oviamente no pude configurar el internet desde el live cd..

  ahora por fin pude  configurar el internet usando un mobil por bluetooth pero desde ubuntu 7.10 amd y keria saber si existe la manera de instalar gentoo desde este distro .. para proceder a realizar lainstalcion de forma manual..

 quiero instalar desde el cd minimal-x86-2008.isoLast edited by a06000281 on Sun Oct 12, 2008 9:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

tan solo solo unas líneas por debajo de tu mensaje puedes encontrar este: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-710513.html

----------

## a06000281

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> tan solo solo unas líneas por debajo de tu mensaje puedes encontrar este: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-710513.html

 

entonces por lo k me doy cuenta no hay diferencia entre ubuntu y debian.  

 de antemano muchas !GRACIAS¡  espero pronto tener el gentoo corriendo desde mi laptop..

----------

## AnimAlf

 *a06000281 wrote:*   

> no hay diferencia entre ubuntu y debian

 

¡¡Eso daña la vista!!

Distribuciones basadas en Debian GNU/Linux

Saludos

----------

## jkredd

claro que se puede desde las distros de DEBIAN yo lo hice con el kubuntu hardy

ahi hice un pequeñisimo howto 

te paso el link por si tienes dudas 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-676280-highlight-.html

----------

## goro

guenas

desde penguin y hasta winBUG$¬ http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/#install  :Laughing: 

saluetesLast edited by goro on Wed Oct 22, 2008 1:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## goro

 *a06000281 wrote:*   

>  por lo k me doy cuenta no hay diferencia entre ubuntu y debian

 

guenas

hay una diferencia abismal...  :Exclamation:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad: 

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

 *goro wrote:*   

>  *a06000281 wrote:*    por lo k me doy cuenta no hay diferencia entre ubuntu y debian 
> 
> guenas
> 
> hay una diferencia abismal...   
> ...

 

Explicanos goro.... en que consiste la abismal diferencia?

----------

## JuanSimpson

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *goro wrote:*    *a06000281 wrote:*    por lo k me doy cuenta no hay diferencia entre ubuntu y debian 
> 
> guenas
> 
> hay una diferencia abismal...   
> ...

 

Yo creo que se refiere al objetivo de cada proyecto ¿no?

----------

## jkredd

mi estimado a06000281

Efectivamente, no hay ninguna diferencia entre debian, ubuntu, kubuntu ya que vienen de la misma linea de debian, de antemano, no hay diferencia entre debian, ubuntu, kubuntu, gentoo y anexos distros de linux, ya que llevan lo mismo que cualquier distro de linux, el arracador (grub, lilo) fuentes(kernel 2.4, kernel 2.6), ventanas(kde, gnome, etc), puedes insatalar los paquetes por binarios, y compilados, ya sea desde la misma distro (yum, getinstall, emerge) o bajarlos desde la fuente creadora y compilarlos tu mismo y bueno todos manejan las mismas carpetas para instalacion /etc/ /var/ /usr/ entre otras

La unica diferencia es la que tu decidas, es decir:

Si kieres utilizar KDE fuentes 2.4 y lilo puedes usar

Kubuntu

Debian

Gentoo

y asi susecivamente, como puedes ver no existe esa diferencia abismal. como lo comenta goro..

Ahora dejame y te explico a mi entender la manera de instalacion global de los live cd, por lo regular y en distros especificas, para que te detecten todo el hardware que hay en tu ordenador, lo que hace es bajar la version del kernel para efectuar la instalacion con exito, una vez que acabes de instalar tu arbol Linux (en ocasiones) y de manera automatica bajan las actualizacion del kernel y de mas. Lo comento por experiencia, ya que en mi lap no podia arrancar la red por medio del cd de gentoo, lo que hice fue instalarlo desde un cd de kubuntu, y me sorprendio ver ke tenia un kernel 2.4 como kernel de instalacion en el cd, y dije (ke me importa voy a instalar gentoo y poner el kernel mas nuevo aunque sea beta), luego me voy enterando que en gentoo tambien puedes seleccionar las fuentes

Ahora en este punto te voy a explicar los GUI, GTK, en windows se llama WIZARDS y este es para la comidad del usuario final, en pocas palabras, que un usuario se siente enfrente de un ordenador y sin importarle que hace y con un simple click instale todo y este listo para usarse, en este punto, son muy buenas las distros de kubuntu y ubuntu ya que su filosofia es hacer competencia con windows, en este aspecto si hay una diferencia abismal pero la diferencia es entre linux y windows, no entre debian y ubuntu's, y obvio linux  gana en esta diferencia. Otra de las filosofias de los ubuntu's, es, cuando un usuario final de windows quiera probar linux, no le sea engorrozo su instalacion , tenga un entorno grafico agradable, a esta filosofia lo llama transicion, para que el usuario no extrañe eso de windows y no se espante (jejejeje).

En cuanto a nuestro querido Gentoo y el viejo sabio Debian, son distros a la vieja escuela, siendo su fiosofia, desde cero, ve y aprende, omitiendo los GUI y GTK , aunque ya hay en Gentoo (no se debian) instaladores graficos, en mi opinion prefiero la vieja escuela....

Salu2......

----------

## sefirotsama

¡jkredd que has hecho! Todos queríamos ver la descriptiva explicación de goro...

OFF-TOPIC: por cierto, "goro" no era uno de los malos en el Mortal Kombat ahora que lo recuerdo?

----------

## AnimAlf

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> en que consiste la abismal diferencia?

 

viene a ser como Red Hat vs Mandrake (Mandriva)

----------

## esteban_conde

Ya hace bastante que no trato con Debian pero con Debian sen configuraba un kernel al viejo estilo sin ningun tipo de problema, despues lo añadias a lilo o grub y a tirar millas.

En Ubuntu me parece que no es tan sencillo, de hecho hasta las opciones del kernel en grub no hay forma de entender que quieren decir y kernel que compila peta por todos los lados excepcion hecha de copiar uno de Gentoo con todos sus modulos y a tirar millas.

----------

## jkredd

[OFFTOPIC]

UPSSSS LO SIENTOOOOO !!!!

 :Crying or Very sad: 

sefirotsama Pero ya lo haibia escrito antes de que le preguntaran  y a decir verdad, el foro se trata de ayudar no?, y en definitiva hay muchos usuarios por los foros haciendo ese tipo de respuestas, si informarse ni investigar ni nada...y llevando a los foros a tener basura de topics que no resuelven las dudas de los usuarios, asi que lo unico que hice fue cortar ya con un foro de discusion (ya sabemos el resultado no?) y mejor seguir las politicas del mismo, (hay que crear debate no controversia)

Asi que no nos salgamos del debate y hay que ver si nuestro nuevo amigo que esta interesado en aprender linux y utilizo gentoo para ello ya pudo conectar su lap, ya sea en entorno grafico o por consola

a06000281 com vas, ya hechaste andar el gentoo en tu lap, cuentanos en este foro !!!!

----------

## a06000281

 *jkredd wrote:*   

> [OFFTOPIC]
> 
> a06000281 com vas, ya hechaste andar el gentoo en tu lap, cuentanos en este foro !!!!

 

  Aun no lo intente con figurando el kernel manualmente pero llega a un punto en al ensender la pc no avansa. pero he aprendido mucho con los intentos k e echo  ahora tengo k salir pero mas alrato explico todo lo k me pasa al ensender mi pc.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## a06000281

 *a06000281 wrote:*   

>  *jkredd wrote:*   [OFFTOPIC]
> 
> a06000281 com vas, ya hechaste andar el gentoo en tu lap, cuentanos en este foro !!!! 
> 
>   Aun no lo intente con figurando el kernel manualmente pero llega a un punto en al ensender la pc no avansa. pero he aprendido mucho con los intentos k e echo  ahora tengo k salir pero mas alrato explico todo lo k me pasa al ensender mi pc. 

 

bueno ya estoy aca ahora voy a intentar con genkernel a ver que pasa.. por lo que me he dado  cuenta lo unico k usamos de un distro o un livdcd es lo cansola  y el particionador..a y el desempaquetar tar..  

 Simple y sencillas palabras para poder instalar gentoo solo se nesesita un descompresor (tar), un particionador y una konsola y con los paquetes nesesarios como stage, portage, los paquetes de gentoo-sources gentoo esta casi listo.. el detalle es configurar el kernel para seleccionar los servicios..

ahora     voy a intentar con genkernel.al finalisar si aun asi no me keda funcionando expondre por aki cual es el error generado..

----------

## jkredd

hola a06000281

que bueno que sigas por estos lares, no desitas !!! y bueno pues creo que aprendes a prueba y error, utilizar genkernel es muy buena idea intentalo..

Tengo una pregunta mi estimado.. estas configurando bien tus CHOST y de mas en el make ?? muchas veces por eso no arranca y no pasa del primer nivel del init

salu2...

----------

## a06000281

 *jkredd wrote:*   

> hola a06000281
> 
> que bueno que sigas por estos lares, no desitas !!! y bueno pues creo que aprendes a prueba y error, utilizar genkernel es muy buena idea intentalo..
> 
> Tengo una pregunta mi estimado.. estas configurando bien tus CHOST y de mas en el make ?? muchas veces por eso no arranca y no pasa del primer nivel del init
> ...

 

el make.conf lo tengo de esta manera 

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that a$

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed e$

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should b$

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xm$

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

creen k devo cambiar algo estaba en CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu  ahora lo cambie por i686 a ver k pasa..

----------

## jkredd

Creo que por ahi tienes el error y por eso no agarra

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe" 

las CXXFLAGS no las debes de cambiar en lo absoluto

tu make y tus flags deben de lucir mas o menos asi 

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

Te explico, tu error es poner datos en CXXFLAGS menos la variable, en el caso que te pongo CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}", indica que la sea la variable del CFLAGS

ahora tambien depende tu arquitectura, puedes usar la CFLAGS que necesites hay bastante documentacion en el handbook y ligas donde consultar las flags para tu arch

----------

## Stolz

jkredd, no es obligatorio tener CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" . Puedes poner el valor que consideres oportuno en CXXFLAGS y no tiene por qué ser el mismo que el de CFLAGS. El error debe venir de otra parte.

a06000281, ya que estas haciendo una instalación nueva, si solo la vas a usar en tu ordenador quizás te interese poner un CHOST menos genérico y usar -march en vez de -mtune para tener algo mas de optimización. Consulta

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:VIcetW9eMkgJ:gentoo-wiki.com/&hl=es&strip=0

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:Gsyldea0ca8J:gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags+site:gentoo-wiki.com+gentoo+wiki+safe+cflags&hl=en&strip=1

Cambiar estos valores después de instalar no siempre es posible y suele tener consecuencias no deseadas.

----------

## a06000281

despues de

tar -xvjf portage* -C /mnt/gentoo/usr 

el make.conf esta de esta manera 

  GNU nano 2.0.7       Fichero: /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

creen k deva cambiar algunas cosas de aki k mi laptop es un centrino core 2 duo.

pero voy a intentar con

CFLAGS=" -march=i686-pc-linux-gnu

lo dejare de esta manera

CFLAGS="-march=i686-pc-linux-gnu -pipe -02"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

k opinan 

estaba pensando usar el x86_64-pc-linux-gnu pero creo k tendria pobremas a la larga con los pogramas k siempre se asen para 32 bits y son pocos para los de 64...

----------

## jkredd

Stolz gracias por tu info... tomare nota y pondre en practica lo que dices en un ordenador de lab, pero yo hice eso alguna vez y no me pillo en la vida hasta que segui el tuto del wiki de las CFLAGS y CXXFLAGS se dejaba con la variable del CFLAG, tambien segui la recomendacion del handbook, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap4 en fin en cuanto este arribal el wiki pondre en marcha lo que comentas y vere para que sirve en si 

a06000281 hazle caso ha stolz, en  eso de poner un chost menos generico, nos podrias comentar que caracteristicas de lap tienes, tambien nos podrias comentar que es lo que realmente no te pilla, 

TKS

Salu2

Nota no desesperes. alguna vez y muchos de nosotros pasamos por eso, pero de que la hechamos andar con gentoo la hechamos a andar  !!!!

----------

## a06000281

 *jkredd wrote:*   

> Stolz gracias por tu info... tomare nota y pondre en practica lo que dices en un ordenador de lab, pero yo hice eso alguna vez y no me pillo en la vida hasta que segui el tuto del wiki de las CFLAGS y CXXFLAGS se dejaba con la variable del CFLAG, tambien segui la recomendacion del handbook, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap4 en fin en cuanto este arribal el wiki pondre en marcha lo que comentas y vere para que sirve en si 
> 
> a06000281 hazle caso ha stolz, en  eso de poner un chost menos generico, nos podrias comentar que caracteristicas de lap tienes, tambien nos podrias comentar que es lo que realmente no te pilla, 
> 
>   !!!!

 

tengo un laptop sony vaio CR160F

centrino core 2 duo 1.8 ghtz

targeta intel 965 

bluetooth,camar web, microfono targeta wifi .

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues con ese pepino deberias estar instalando el x86_64 claro que tendrias que bajartelo etc.

¡Ah! no hace falta la wiki para instalar gentoo busca tu modelo de instalacion y a correr millas luego emerge tal.... de aqui a medio año con un poco de suerte daras respuestas acertadas a los novatos.

----------

## Stolz

 *a06000281 wrote:*   

> tengo un laptop sony vaio CR160F
> 
> centrino core 2 duo 1.8 ghtz
> 
> targeta intel 965 
> ...

 

Mi consejo es que hagas una instalación x86_64 siguiendo este manual y usando estos valores para make.conf

----------

## a06000281

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Pues con ese pepino deberias estar instalando el x86_64 claro que tendrias que bajartelo etc.
> 
> ¡Ah! no hace falta la wiki para instalar gentoo busca tu modelo de instalacion y a correr millas luego emerge tal.... de aqui a medio año con un poco de suerte daras respuestas acertadas a los novatos.

 

pues si pero luego el lio seria encontrar programas para esa arquitectura me psao con windows 64 nunca encontre drive para k funcionara al 100 al igual k ubuntu 64 por eso ahora me instalo el x86 (32bits)

----------

## Stolz

 *a06000281 wrote:*   

>  *esteban_conde wrote:*   Pues con ese pepino deberias estar instalando el x86_64 claro que tendrias que bajartelo etc.
> 
> ¡Ah! no hace falta la wiki para instalar gentoo busca tu modelo de instalacion y a correr millas luego emerge tal.... de aqui a medio año con un poco de suerte daras respuestas acertadas a los novatos. 
> 
> pues si pero luego el lio seria encontrar programas para esa arquitectura me psao con windows 64 nunca encontre drive para k funcionara al 100 al igual k ubuntu 64 por eso ahora me instalo el x86 (32bits)

 

Linux no es Windows y Gentoo no es Ubuntu. En Linux y especialmente en Gentoo prácticamente todos los programas están disponibles en AMD64 y funcionan igual de bien (o mejor) que en 32 bits. Los únicos que me vienen ahora mismo a la mente que no es inmediato hacerlos funcionar es Adobe Flash y Java. Que no sea inmediato no significa que no sea posible ni que no sea fácil. Para hacer funcionar Flash solo necesitas instalar net-www/nspluginwrapper y para Java instalar dev-java/icedtea6 desde el overlay de Java.

----------

## a06000281

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *a06000281 wrote:*    *esteban_conde wrote:*   Pues con ese pepino deberias estar instalando el x86_64 claro que tendrias que bajartelo etc.
> 
> ¡Ah! no hace falta la wiki para instalar gentoo busca tu modelo de instalacion y a correr millas luego emerge tal.... de aqui a medio año con un poco de suerte daras respuestas acertadas a los novatos. 
> 
> pues si pero luego el lio seria encontrar programas para esa arquitectura me psao con windows 64 nunca encontre drive para k funcionara al 100 al igual k ubuntu 64 por eso ahora me instalo el x86 (32bits) 
> ...

 

 bien pero

pero para eso tendria k descargar nuevamente stage y portage para amd64 cierto..

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> pero para eso tendria k descargar nuevamente stage y portage para amd64 cierto..

 

Pues si pero si se instala en condiciones tendras para varios años, eso es lo bueno de gentoo.

----------

## a06000281

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   pero para eso tendria k descargar nuevamente stage y portage para amd64 cierto.. 
> 
> Pues si pero si se instala en condiciones tendras para varios años, eso es lo bueno de gentoo.

 

estuve buscando y  ya  encontre stage3 para amd64 k ya estoy descargando pero el portage es la misma para tda las arquitectura..

ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/releases/snapshots/2008.0/portage-2008.0.tar.bz2

no encontre ninguna para arquitectura en especifica..  por  lo que pienso k el portage es a misma para cualquier arquitectura...

----------

## esteban_conde

Teniendo en cuenta de que viene compilado siento no poder decir ni si ni no lo que si puedo decirte es que facilmente en el mismo sitio que has bajado el stage hay un directorio de snapshots y ahi esta el portage, al menos la ultima vez que instale.

----------

## Stolz

Efectivamente el stage3 que debes bajar es del AMD64. El "snapshot" de Portage que bajaste te sirve nop hace falta bajar otro porque  no existe un snapshot para cada arquitectura, todas comparten el mismo.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## a06000281

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Efectivamente el stage3 que debes bajar es del AMD64. El "snapshot" de Portage que bajaste te sirve nop hace falta bajar otro porque  no existe un snapshot para cada arquitectura, todas comparten el mismo.
> 
> Saludozzzzz

 

bueno finalmente opte por dejar el make de esta manera

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -02 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should b$

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xm$

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what $

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2"

pero USE lo deveria dejar de esa manera en USE="mmx sse sse2"

o alguna recomendacion..

----------

## Stolz

 *a06000281 wrote:*   

> pero USE lo deveria dejar de esa manera en USE="mmx sse sse2"
> 
> o alguna recomendacion..

 

Las USE son algo dinámico, no existen unas USE adecuadas o recomendables, cada persona tiene sus gustos y esa es la principal razon de que existan. Por tanto no te podemos recomendar ninguna USE. Para tener las USE adecuadas es sencillo:

-Antes de instalar un programa añade las opciones -pv al comando emerge para ver que USEs acepta

-Infórmate sobre todas las USE que acepta

-Activa las que consideres que necesitas y desactiva las que consideres que no.

Al principio cuesta porque todas las USE te resultan nuevas pero en un par de semanas ya te conoces las más típicas

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## a06000281

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *a06000281 wrote:*   pero USE lo deveria dejar de esa manera en USE="mmx sse sse2"
> 
> o alguna recomendacion.. 
> 
> Las USE son algo dinámico, no existen unas USE adecuadas o recomendables, cada persona tiene sus gustos y esa es la principal razon de que existan. Por tanto no te podemos recomendar ninguna USE. Para tener las USE adecuadas es sencillo:
> ...

 

y puedo activar posterormente despues de la instalcion..las USES  k nesesite..

----------

## Txema

Si te gusta hacer el trabajo dos veces, sí.

Ten en cuenta que si instalas -> modificas USE -> actualizas con -N (nuevas USE) -> vuelves a reinstalar casi todo el sistema por completo.

O sea que en lugar de hacer una instalación, estás haciendo dos. Así que mejor que te leas bien las USE ahora, y pongas al menos las más básicas (para empezar si quieres tener un entorno gráfico te hace falta X, si quieres sonido necesitarás alsa y así un largo etcétera)

No sé a los demás pero esta fue una de las cosas en las que más tiempo tardé en la instalación (aparte del Kernel.)

----------

## a06000281

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *a06000281 wrote:*   pero USE lo deveria dejar de esa manera en USE="mmx sse sse2"
> 
> o alguna recomendacion.. 
> 
> Las USE son algo dinámico, no existen unas USE adecuadas o recomendables, cada persona tiene sus gustos y esa es la principal razon de que existan. Por tanto no te podemos recomendar ninguna USE. Para tener las USE adecuadas es sencillo:
> ...

 

use estos paquetes portage-20081017.tar.bz2 y  stage3-amd64-2008.0.tar.bz2 

tengo un problemita no puedooo ejecutar chroot 

root@crash:/mnt/gentoo# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

root@crash:/mnt/gentoo# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

root@crash:/mnt/gentoo# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error

root@crash:/mnt/gentoo#      

alguna indea a k se deva...

creo que el error bienes de estage el stage x86 me funcioona correctamente el comando chroot pero el amd no.. creo k tengo k volver con el  x86

----------

## esteban_conde

Eso casi seguro que es porque has iniciado con un CD x86.

Debes hacerlo con un CD x86_64, siento no habertelo advertido antes.

----------

## a06000281

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Eso casi seguro que es porque has iniciado con un CD x86.
> 
> Debes hacerlo con un CD x86_64, siento no habertelo advertido antes.

 

uups  solo me keda descargar un diestro de amd64...

----------

## esteban_conde

Con el minimalCD te vale creo que son menos de 100 Megas.

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

----------

## a06000281

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Con el minimalCD te vale creo que son menos de 100 Megas.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

 

pero seria instalacion con manual con red y yo uso el internet de ubuntu ahora k si tubiese lo archivos correspondiente de distfiles seria con el minimalCD pero en mi caso tengo k descargar un distro ubuntu amd64 unas 20 horas para descargar pero sere pasiente..

----------

## esteban_conde

Veamos, arrancas con el minimalCD, en fin todo esto está en en el handbook pero creo que tendrás que decirnos que tarjeta de red usas para configurarla con ifconfig y si es wireless iwconfig+ifconfig.

Supongo que el minimal te cargará el modulo adecuado para usarla y luego todo será como si hubieras arrancado desde ubuntu o mejor cuando sabes como hacerlo ya que ubuntu como no sea dhcp te quiebras la cabeza un montón(bueno, no tanto, pero es mas complicado que gentoo).

Si no sabes usar ifconfig para la configuracion dinoslo y mientras en ejecuta #ifconfig -a toma nota de lo que te suelta excepto lo que se refiera a la "lo" red de bucle interno, para que podamos darte alguna pista.

----------

## a06000281

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Veamos, arrancas con el minimalCD, en fin todo esto está en en el handbook pero creo que tendrás que decirnos que tarjeta de red usas para configurarla con ifconfig y si es wireless iwconfig+ifconfig.
> 
> Supongo que el minimal te cargará el modulo adecuado para usarla y luego todo será como si hubieras arrancado desde ubuntu o mejor cuando sabes como hacerlo ya que ubuntu como no sea dhcp te quiebras la cabeza un montón(bueno, no tanto, pero es mas complicado que gentoo).
> 
> Si no sabes usar ifconfig para la configuracion dinoslo y mientras en ejecuta #ifconfig -a toma nota de lo que te suelta excepto lo que se refiera a la "lo" red de bucle interno, para que podamos darte alguna pista.

 

bueno en realidad yo uso un celular 3g via bluetooth como modem para conectarme a internnet..

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues si puedes conectarte con ubuntu podras hacerlo con gentoo, solo que tendras que configurar el kernel para que te cargue el modulo apropiado.

De todas formas si te has bajado el minimalCD intenta arrancarlo con el movil encendido a ver si lo detecta y carga el bluetooth, claro que si tienes que darle alguna directiva para que se enganche a la red celular no se como se hace en tu caso.

----------

## Stolz

Si quieres instalar desde Ubuntu y ya sabes configurar la conexión Bluettoth desde Ubuntu ¿lo mas sencillo no sería bajarte un liveCD de Ubuntu de 64 bits y ya está?

----------

## a06000281

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Si quieres instalar desde Ubuntu y ya sabes configurar la conexión Bluettoth desde Ubuntu ¿lo mas sencillo no sería bajarte un liveCD de Ubuntu de 64 bits y ya está?

 

pues es  lo voy a aser pero tube un percanse ya iva el 50 % de descarga completado pero por un error volbio al inicio lo iniciare nuevamente..

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues si vivieras en Alcorcon quedabamos y te lo pasaba, el que te deje colgado va a ser casi una norma ya que llegando a cierto limite te baja el caudal.

Tengo un modem usb de orange y desde Toledo no podia conectarme por 3G asi que deje la tarifa plana de 2 Gigabites mensuales me quede con la minima de seis euros+IVA y a esperar a que se pasen los 18 meses, una pasta bastante importante ya que estuve 4 meses pagando 41 euros perdida.

----------

## a06000281

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Pues si vivieras en Alcorcon quedabamos y te lo pasaba, el que te deje colgado va a ser casi una norma ya que llegando a cierto limite te baja el caudal.
> 
> Tengo un modem usb de orange y desde Toledo no podia conectarme por 3G asi que deje la tarifa plana de 2 Gigabites mensuales me quede con la minima de seis euros+IVA y a esperar a que se pasen los 18 meses, una pasta bastante importante ya que estuve 4 meses pagando 41 euros perdida.

 

en mi caso es distinto la empresa te telofinia movil k uso es iusacell lo mensual es de 24 dolares mensuales de internety descarga ilimitada..y no se limita mi conexion en nu mes puedo descargar los giga k kiero.. 

 A y por fin acabe de descargar el ubuntu de amd64 estoy listo para iniciar nuevamente la imistalacion de gentoo

pero tengo una pregunta mas.

 ¿el activar las USES cuales son los basicos para bluetooth, dvdrw, memorias SD, memorias MMC, camara web, microfono, wifi y para los graficos?

----------

## sefirotsama

si tienes gentoolkit instalado con 

```
euse -i USE
```

 puedes consultar para que sirve determinada variable USE. Para ello necesitas primero saber el total de variables USE... así que te recomiendo que busques el listado completo y las que te interesen consulta que hacen exactamente.

Por ultimo decirte que es mejor que en el make.conf haya menos USE o las más decisivas y en packages.use pongas las que te interesen paquete a paquete, de esta manera ahorraras en codigo y demás.

Si no lo has hecho nunca, mejor leete antes el manual de portage (no voy a duplicar información).

Se me olvidaba: sobretodo activa compatibilidad con jpeg jpeg2k gif y similares en el make.conf, no sea que lo tengas todo instalado y luego konqueror o lo que sea no te cargue determinados formatos de imagenes pq olvidaste activar el soporte y te toque recompilar durante unas horitas por algo tan chorra como eso...

----------

## Stolz

 *a06000281 wrote:*   

>  ¿el activar las USES cuales son los basicos para bluetooth, dvdrw, memorias SD, memorias MMC, camara web, microfono, wifi y para los graficos?

 

Excepto los gráficos, que sí suelen estar relacionados solo con las USE, el soporte para las demás cosas es más cosa del Kernel que de las USE.

----------

## pelelademadera

no tenes por que tener problema.

solo tenes que tener chroot.

particiona los discos, baja el stage y monta todo donde quieras instalar gentoo

descomprimi el stage y la imagen de portage.

despues hace el chroot y listo

segui el manual

lo podes hacer desde una consola de gnome

----------

## a06000281

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *a06000281 wrote:*    ¿el activar las USES cuales son los basicos para bluetooth, dvdrw, memorias SD, memorias MMC, camara web, microfono, wifi y para los graficos? 
> 
> Excepto los gráficos, que sí suelen estar relacionados solo con las USE, el soporte para las demás cosas es más cosa del Kernel que de las USE.

 

K pasaria si activo todas las uses disponible en usr/portage/profiles/use.desc 

afectaria algoo en la instalacion.. y tiene k llevar un orden o no importa el orden..

----------

## ekz

 *a06000281 wrote:*   

> K pasaria si activo todas las uses disponible en usr/portage/profiles/use.desc 
> 
> afectaria algoo en la instalacion.. y tiene k llevar un orden o no importa el orden..

 

Si activas las TODAS las USEs, tu gentoo perdería más del 50% de su gracia (optimización, flexibilidad). Y no, no tienen que llevar cierto orden, lo que sí, tienen prioridad según el lugar donde que se asignen:

1º (sobrescribe a todas las de abajo) : Las declaradas en el intérprete (no recomendado)

2º (sobrescribe a todas las de abajo) : Las declaradas en package.use

3º (sobrescribe a las de abajo) : Las declaradas en make.conf

4º : Las declaradas en el profile

Saludos!

----------

## a06000281

 *ekz wrote:*   

>  *a06000281 wrote:*   K pasaria si activo todas las uses disponible en usr/portage/profiles/use.desc 
> 
> afectaria algoo en la instalacion.. y tiene k llevar un orden o no importa el orden.. 
> 
> Si activas las TODAS las USEs, tu gentoo perdería más del 50% de su gracia (optimización, flexibilidad). Y no, no tienen que llevar cierto orden, lo que sí, tienen prioridad según el lugar donde que se asignen:
> ...

 

y si comto un error al editar ajemplo 

lame enves de poner lame pongo lama k error produciria..

----------

## Stolz

 *a06000281 wrote:*   

> y si comto un error al editar ajemplo 
> 
> lame enves de poner lame pongo lama k error produciria..

 No pasaría nada.Hazlo y compruebas el mensaje de error exacto que obtienes  :Wink: 

----------

## a06000281

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *a06000281 wrote:*   y si comto un error al editar ajemplo 
> 
> lame enves de poner lame pongo lama k error produciria.. No pasaría nada.Hazlo y compruebas el mensaje de error exacto que obtienes 

 

asta a ki todo bien doy:

emerge --sync

pero al dar:

 emerge --oneshot portage

me salio unos errores pero aun asi segui con la isntalacion a ver k sale si no me funciona volvere a intentar instalar y tomare nota de los errores k me da.. mi teoria es k no hay nesesidad de aser 

 emerge --oneshot portage

ya k el portage k use es el mas resiente k descargue directamente.. 

bueno luego posteo mi situacion..

saludos a toda la comunidad

----------

## a06000281

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *a06000281 wrote:*   y si comto un error al editar ajemplo 
> 
> lame enves de poner lame pongo lama k error produciria.. No pasaría nada.Hazlo y compruebas el mensaje de error exacto que obtienes 

 [post=]

una pregunta si no cargo los modulos en

nano -w /etc/modules.aoutoload/kernel-2.6

k pasa o para k sirve especificamente un modulo y puede cargarse posteriormente despues de finalizar la instalcion.

en k afectaria cargar muchos modulos o cuales son los basicos y k pasa si no activo ningun modulo..disculpe mi ignorancia  :Very Happy: 

saludos[/post]

----------

## esteban_conde

La mayoria de los modulos se cargan automaticamente, pero hay algunos que hay que asegurarse de que se cargan, En cuanto al error de las USEs cuando he cometido errores de ortografia, me parece que he visto el aviso al emerger, pero si no estas atento pasa desapercibido, pon lame y lama luego emerge algo y observa.

----------

